# LAUFA BO3-B04 USSDA/F1 CHAMPIONS



## Number11 (Mar 14, 2017)

LAUFA is looking for 2003/2004 players to fit our USSDA program.
Program includes possibilities for your son to play F1 Champions/USSDA depending on your son Level.
Location: Washington HS. 10860 S. Denker Ave Los Angeles, CA 90047
Date/Time: 6-8:00pm Wednesday/Thursday 
Contact info: 
Laufa8@icloud.com
www.laufa.org


----------

